# Surf Rod Length Preference



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Recently bought my first (used) surf rod at 10'. It's a world of improvement from what I had but I was wondering what everybody prefers for length? I can easily cast close to the 2nd bar with this one but would like to reach 150 yds plus on other days. So what's the word? Thanks, BR.


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

10' is fine . i have a combination of rods that are 10' 12' and 8' just for throwing arournd in the surf. you should catch plenty of fish with 10' rod. good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a variety of rod sizes from 6' to 13'. I like the Ugly sticks if you'd like to try longer rods. I do well with the 12' Ugly. Remember lighter test = further casting. Try to stick to 15-17lb for further distance.


----------

